# Here's why you should not buy a Generac Generator



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Very simple.....

You can't trust them. I wanted to call them today to ask a question...

This is taken directly from their website today.....
https://www.generac.com/service-support/contact-us










I challenge you to call the number......go ahead.....try it..... 

Disregard for customers doesn't get any clearer than this.
.
.

PS...I do not work for any generator company. I picked my username simply because I was thinking about buying one due to the good reviews and low price.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

I know a hundred or so people who own Generac's, both the Portable and Whole House Models. No one is as sore as you; there are no perfect generators, that has to be realized. You can bet the thousands who bought Generac before the latest disasters, along with the thousands that Generac has Donated are satisfied. Ron


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Aw gee, should I get rid of the two I own, tell my brother and at least six neighbors to get rid of their whole house units which we're all happy with? Not to mention tons of folks I've known over the years that bought them. They're not Honda's, but for the price and understanding their limitations, very decent unit.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

lol.

They got a lot of nerve.

Claiming Support is available
24/7/365......Operators standing by....

Then when you call......"Please leave a message and someone will get back to you".....

What a joke. That's also misleading advertising.

And I'm 100% absolutely correct. Noone can deny what I say because the proof is right there. Make the call.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Do you think that world situations dictate the pulse of Generac....hurricanes, earthquakes - and their products are being screamed for! I wouldn't expect Sally Smooth Voice to take my call - and from the sound of your feelings you won't call them back...just trash them. You were talking of the HF 3K Inverter, and you can go to the local store and they can handle your questions. I find it ridiculous that you can trash Generac because they don't handle your call - me. I would have one in my stall any day.
Ron


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

RonJ said:


> Do you think that world situations dictate the pulse of Generac....hurricanes, earthquakes - and their products are being screamed for! I wouldn't expect Sally Smooth Voice to take my call - and from the sound of your feelings you won't call them back...just trash them. You were talking of the HF 3K Inverter, and you can go to the local store and they can handle your questions. I find it ridiculous that you can trash Generac because they don't handle your call - me. I would have one in my stall any day.
> Ron


Meh....don't advertise something you cannot deliver is what I say. I ain't screaming for their stuff.
And if their stuff was on my platter of possibilities, they'd need to sell me over the competition.
Backing up their customer service claims would be at the top of my list. 

If you don't mind someone advertising one thing but doing something totally different then good for you. 
I have no problem with your opposing POV. 

Cheers!


----------

